# Most interesting/beautiful single fish or pair of fish for a 10 gallon tank



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I am thinking about possibly getting a 10 gallon tank for my office sometime in the next year. I am wondering what I could keep as a solo fish, or a pair of fish that would be really interesting that would be content in a 10 gal. Nothing that is likely to bite me please. Fun ideas? Preferably nothing that is already in my signature.


----------



## GrimThePanda (Jul 27, 2014)

Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I've been suggested to keep a pair of blue gularis kilifish in my 10g. They're a smaller species of kilifish so I guess they'd do alright in a 10g? 

Other than that I'd say Betta but you already have those :lol:


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

The only thing I can think of besides bettas is a single sparkling gourami(AKA Dwarf Gourami). One male can go in there and they are pretty. I'd recommend the blue ones, either neon or powder...but the choice is fully yours if you go with that, they also come in red. There is also the honey gourami(not to be confused with the gold three-spot gourami). If you go there, you don't want more than one, and you wont want any other fish with them. Ten gallons is a minimum for those. 

You could probably get a pair of African Dwarf Frogs in there too, if you wanted. =)


----------



## GrimThePanda (Jul 27, 2014)

IMO Sylverclaw's idea is better than mine, I'd go with that.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

GrimThePanda said:


> IMO Sylverclaw's idea is better than mine, I'd go with that.


I have read that ten gallons is considered perfect for a breeding pair of blue gularis kilifish...however, I have no experience with them so I couldn't tell you either way. lol They're pretty, but if you go with that...be sure you do a ton of research first, and above all make sure your tank parameters are right for them. IF I am not mistaken, those are the ones that have very specific parameter requirements with -very- little stray, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

A pair of apistogramma cacatuoides will work in a 10, and are lookers if you get into the triple reds or some such. Plenty of people have bred apistos in a 10, though a 20 long is a better fit if you harem breed them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just a note, Sparkling Gouramis are vastly different from Dwarf Gouramis. There are Dwarf Gouramis (Powder Blues, Flame and Regular) and then there are Honey's which are completely different, smaller and much more passive than Dwarves (Color morphs are Wild type, Golden, Sunset) and then Sparkling and Croaking Gouramis are even small and also very peaceful. More sensitive are the Chocolate Gouramis and the Vaillanti (Samurai) Gourami.

Any of the Apisto's would be great for singles, pairs may be able to fit depending on the type. A single Bolivian Ram may also do.

Gobies would be interesting too. 

Most Killifish work great in 10 gallons as well, pretty much any from the Aphyosemion, Epliplaty, or Fundulopanchax would work. Nothobrachius are good too but they are the annual killi's so they only last just about a year but you could get into hatching their eggs, it's pretty simple to do


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How's your water? Is it soft or hard? What's the pH? This could be an important factor, especially if you're looking at more sensitive species. There's plenty on nice fish for a 10g.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a pair of German Blue rams in my 10 gallon. I love them dearly and while they'll breed, they aren't good parents and have eaten every last batch of eggs so far within two days of laying them. A lot of people say they are sensitive but my tank is moderately planted and I do weekly 50% water changes and have had no issue. My water parameters are all out of their "range" as well. I have hard water.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pair of peacock gudgeons would be nice. Sorry if already mentioned.

Also on the side note, most of these fish almost require a planted to, show best color, natural behavior, and to be ultimately happy (IME and IMO).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Planted tanks are never technically required but they certainly do help in the end.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya that was just my opinion, for best color and all those things. Also it will help keep good chemistry, so yes in the long run and short run it definitely helps. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Just a note, Sparkling Gouramis are vastly different from Dwarf Gouramis. There are Dwarf Gouramis (Powder Blues, Flame and Regular) and then there are Honey's which are completely different, smaller and much more passive than Dwarves (Color morphs are Wild type, Golden, Sunset) and then Sparkling and Croaking Gouramis are even small and also very peaceful. More sensitive are the Chocolate Gouramis and the Vaillanti (Samurai) Gourami.


WHOOPS! I totally messed that one up. Sorry. LOL Someone had argued it with me prior though, that they were the same, I knew otherwise. But they are smaller(the Sparkeling ones), but if I'm not mistaken like more space...Dwarf gourami's like the powder blue and red flame and neons will do. Again, as a minimum.


You could always go with a bunch of male Endlers. lol No breeding without females, small(smaller than other types of guppies, male endlers usually only reach 1/2 inch to one inch), easy, pretty, and much more peaceful than most guppy males doing way better in bachelor groups.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sylverclaws said:


> WHOOPS! I totally messed that one up. Sorry. LOL Someone had argued it with me prior though, that they were the same, I knew otherwise. But they are smaller(the Sparkeling ones), but if I'm not mistaken like more space...Dwarf gourami's like the powder blue and red flame and neons will do. Again, as a minimum.


No worries! I know it can be difficult to tell apart sometimes. It's crazy to think how many gourami types there are ^_^

Sparkling and Croaking will do just fine in smaller spaces, the Dwarfs prefer the larger space. My Sparkling Gouramis tend to stay in their own small territories in the 29 but I've had them in my 3 gallon without any issue, a pair would do just fine in the 10. They like to spar frequently but it's certainly not life threatening in anyway


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

I had mine in a 20 gallon and later a 55 gallon. I did at one point have him in my ten gallon(can't remember why, I had him in there for a couple weeks though). Capone, my Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami. =) He liked more space, but he was laid back so long as I stopped by to watch him he was a happy fish. lol 

My Capone, I added him up for the photo contest a while back, hence the TFK logo link thing. lol 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/contests/10-2013-1381616542-146-40588-800.jpg

I'd go with a smaller fish than that type as well. =) But it is do-able...minimum size requirements are always that, minimums. =P Keep that in mind while you search for the fish you want, make sure you look into how active or territorial they are. Most territorial and/or active fish like more space even if they are smaller.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> How's your water? Is it soft or hard? What's the pH? This could be an important factor, especially if you're looking at more sensitive species. There's plenty on nice fish for a 10g.


I just moved to a new house and I thought I had moderately hard water at first... but now I am getting soft readings and low ph a month later... both out of the tap and in the tanks. We have had a lot of rain lately, so I don't know if that is affecting the water. I need to take a water sample to the LFS and find out from them.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!! I love the idea of blue gularis kilifish, apistos, rams or other cichlid, or peacock gudgeon. Those little frogs freak me out, and as much as I love gouramis... I am drawn to try keeping a type of fish I don't already have. I won't go with endlers because I want something I can enjoy from a distance, and I think the endlers will be too tiny.

Any other ideas? This might be a good winter project for me


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

How about an American Flagfish?

For Killifish, Aphyosemion Australe Orange is one of my favorites, super easy, isn't an annual and very bright. Also much more peaceful than Gularis which are very aggressive.

Paradise Fish is another though it's basically like a cross of a Betta/Gourami (not actually but that's what it seems like to me lol)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya you could do 1 male and 3-4 female flagfish. They are cool, but REALLY mean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

That is waaay too many flags. :shock:
They require a 2' tank (which a 10 gallon is not) and get the size of dwarf gouarmi (2.5") so I wouldn't recommenced those at all for this tank.

I am still biased to my rams and they are soooo much fun to watch. My male gets sooo mad at my female when "she eats all the eggs" even though he contributes to the eating plenty, haha.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

A colony of Pygmy sunfish would look great and maybe breeding there. Most amazing Pygmy fish I've owned ! 2-3 males and 4-6 females would be good .


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

+1 to Agent!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I did say A American Flagfish, not multiple. One would do just fine in a 10 gallon planted tank.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

That would be fine, just not multiple and it would have to be the only fish. The tank is a tad too small but it is doable. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> How's your water? Is it soft or hard? What's the pH? This could be an important factor, especially if you're looking at more sensitive species. There's plenty on nice fish for a 10g.


I just rechecked levels and Ph 8+ out of the tap (according to LFS), 7.4 in the tank.

Water is moderately hard.


----------



## dramaguy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

How about American Flagfish?

Oops... Just saw this above.. White clouds?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

White clouds are a schooling fish. So not a pair, you will need 6+.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

You could get a couple stiphoden gobies of some type for a ten ! There are some incredibly pretty ones . They eat algae mostly so you'd like to have algae in your tank but mine have liked a couple different prepared foods after some time . Really adorable cute sociable fish


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Males will fight. They also like cooler water with very high flow. They actually dont like plants to much, they arent in their natural environment. But they will stand them. They do best in a species only tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Males will fight. They also like cooler water with very high flow. They actually dont like plants to much, they arent in their natural environment. But they will stand them. They do best in a species only tank.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats all myth my friend ..absolute myth. They do rather well with tank mates. Not even sure where in the world you would have heard tht. Perhaps you had them mixed up with another fish? They are from new guinea and warm waters. They do love high flow but are fine with regular flow and absolutely adore plants. All of mine hang out on one of my sword plants . And I know there is a chance of males fighting but rare. They are some of the friendliest fish I own.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya i have a pair of rainbow stiphodons in my planted tank (before I knew their better needs). They are doing great. It just isnt their best setup. Also all the websites on them say it (I BELIEVE). In a ten they will most definitely fight. The neon blues will do that. the rainbows may not if you had a lot of females. 

That would be really cool, if you made a 10 gallon river tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Ya i have a pair of rainbow stiphodons in my planted tank (before I knew their better needs). They are doing great. It just isnt their best setup. Also all the websites on them say it (I BELIEVE). In a ten they will most definitely fight. The neon blues will do that. the rainbows may not if you had a lot of females.
> 
> That would be really cool, if you made a 10 gallon river tank.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We don't even know if the OP wants them .. No they will not fight unless they aren't happy. I have 3 males and a few females of multiple Stiphodon species in a heavily planted 16g along with Pygmy sunfish and a few snails. 

"Males tend to be loosely territorial, especially when breeding, but several can be kept together provided sufficient space and suitable foods are available, and other stream-dwelling gobies such as Sicyopus, Sicyopterus, Rhinogobius, or Schismatogobius spp. also make good companions." -Seriously Fish

Perhaps you misunderstood what they mean.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing all these great ideas! Rainbow stiphodon is an interesting fish that I really never even heard of before! I will definitely have to read up on it before making a decision.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I am not super wild about the american flagfish, though maybe I have just never seen a nice one.

I do think that the Aphyosemion Australe Orange and Cockatoo Apistos are fabulous though! Pygmy sunfish too.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cockatoo apistos are nice ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Oh, upon further thought... since this will be in my office at work... it needs to look very clean and professional (no algae, tiny snails, ect.). I also cannot keep frozen or live food there so it would need to be fish who can do well on pellets, and veggies.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

A. Australe generally comes well suited on flake/pellet foods so that wouldn't be an issue. And if they aren't, it's pretty easy to get them onto it ^_^


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Stepping in here. There have been several confrontational posts removed from this thread. Please be nice, keep the thread on topic and report posts to us rather than get "into it" with other members on the thread. 
Thank You.


----------



## Als49 (Aug 19, 2014)

The selection for fish is quite limited. A pair of shellies such as brevis or occie would be nice. Or a school of micro fish such as Celestial Pearl Danio or Ember tetra?

Other than fish:

African Dwarf Frog is nice. Just make sure there's lid or they jump out!

How about crabs? I kept crabs in my 10G. Just make sure the tank is tightly closed or they escape. I'm still confused how they escape from my Boyu tank.

Or cherry shrimps. They're quite hardy.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Shrimp are nice in those tanks. Low bioload, once settled they're pretty active and neat to watch. A dwarf Crayfish might be ok in there too if you want to go somewhere other than fish.

If I'm not mistaken, harlequin rasboras can fit too. So I've read anyways, I don't know. But those are again, schoolers and you'd need 4-5 of them. 

I have a thing for crayfish and shrimp myself. One of my ten gallon tanks used to be all cherry shrimp, and I was worried it'd look too plain with 25 in there, nope. lol


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Okay, so now the game has changed! I found a 36 gal bow front on Craigslist that I could not pass up! So instead of a 10 gal, It's going to be a 36! But now I am really really stumped for what to put in it. I want something different from what I have already got... and nothing to small because I want people to be able to see the fish from a few feet away. I want to keep it lightly stocked so I can do water changes every other week if necessary.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

You can do tetras now, if you want to. Pick your type. They need schools no smaller than five, that's a minimum. I'd go with 6-10(stay away from the serpae's, I have heard they are nasty little boogers), larger numbers are for the ones like cardinals and neons...It'd be pretty low maintenance with a nice school of tetras. 

If there's a type of tetra that gets more than three inches long, probably want to stay away from those too, but the rest should be fine in there. 

You can do 10-12 Harlequin Rasboras or Galaxy Rasboras(aka Celestial Pearl Danios). Those are neat. 

You could do more of each, but you want low maintenance. 

So what kinds of fish are you liking the looks of and maybe interested in? Colors, shapes, attitudes....? It'd help. 
There are SEVERAL fish that can fit in there and be low maintenance, even in a school from tetras, livebearers to smaller cichlids and goldfish(You could do a single Fancy, but they do prefer a buddy and that's not as ideal...). I'm sure you could bounce ideas off of us if you'd like. =) 

Let's see....how about a bottom dweller? Personally I've fallen for crayfish, they clean up better than anything else. Problem is a type that wont eat your fish. I have self-cloning marbled crayfish and they are sweet things, most of them....problem is they clone and can have 10-1,000 babies at once....So yeah, not low maintenance then. LOL However, there may be other types that can go in there and wont hurt your fish, perhaps one of the dwarf crayfish types.

If you do sand substrate cories are gool. Nab five with whatever fish you decide, they do make pretty good cleaners. Julii's are smaller and sweet, and are one of my favorites, but I think any type would fit in there. 

A Bristlenose pleco would work. One or two.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Make a trip to your local fish store with NO intent to buy. Go see what prices are... We have Tuesday specials... buy 2 get one free type of thing, Double points card on Wed.... Go see what they have, what tanks turn over frequently? How long do they hold them before they sell them? Fast rotating tanks are to me IMO something to be cautious of. Our stores have a clip boards you carry around... you fill out your order with Tank #, species, price etc. I go make up a list of what I like but I take the sheet home, I come back a week later on the discount day...and check the tanks and fish I liked. Are they gone? sickly? Just come out of QT or med treatment? Be a VERY smart shopper, it gives you a better success rate. Once you stock that 36... you will want to QT anything new coming home in the 10g for at least a month.

Make sure you acclimate correctly too. Let us know if you need help with that.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I don't care for livebearers at all. I have always admired the Moonlight Gourami, dwarf gouramis (but it is hard to find healthy ones), Diamond Tetra, Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish, Rosy Barbs, cherry barbs, dwarf cichlids, and certain lovely black ruby barbs. I do like the idea of trying killifish too, but they may look to little in the 36. I am wondering about Kribs too.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

huckleberry77 said:


> I don't care for livebearers at all. I have always admired the Moonlight Gourami, dwarf gouramis (but it is hard to find healthy ones), Diamond Tetra, Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish, Rosy Barbs, cherry barbs, dwarf cichlids, and certain lovely black ruby barbs. I do like the idea of trying killifish too, but they may look to little in the 36. I am wondering about Kribs too.



I don't know anything about Kribs, however cherry barbs, rosy barbs and dwarf cichlids(possibly), and probably diamond tetras would do fine in a tank that size. Dunno about dwarf rainbowfish but I'd assume so as well. 


Why not go for a Moonlight Gourami, 6-7 Cherry Barbs and/or Diamond Tetras? That sounds like a nice mix of color, however you'd have to check and see if they can all go together in the same water types. =)


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I decided to start a new thread, since the title no longer fits with what I am looking to do. Thanks everyone for the wonderful suggestions. I added the ideas to my list of possible fish in the new thread:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/beginner-freshwater-aquarium/stocking-ideas-36-gal-need-some-459274/#post5126802


----------

